# Que les parece ? (le caen 2 rayos a un tipo )



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 17, 2012)

el rayo o descarga eléctrica atmosférica no es aleatoria es matemática posible pero nunca es posible que alguien sea alcanzado en el mismo lugar y no asi con los demás personas ademas con la intensidad qeu tiene ese relámpago la viseras tendrían que esta pegadas al vidrio del coche


----------



## JBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Increible. La primer pregunta que cae, ¿Será verdad?
¡Encima dos al mismo tipo! :O :O
Pobre hombre...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

mira, si es real...........
mas alla de la duda de la marca que queda en el piso en cada caso.

mas alla de si sobrevivio.

lo que tiene pinta es que alguien , alla arriba no queria que ese tipo siga caminando ....eso es lo que me hizo pensar, no cayo rayo en otro lado, ni en el auto, ni en nada.
se vuelve a parar y zas , como diciendo "morite de una vez carajo ".

claroq ue hoy dia la web , es terreno fertil para las csoas falsas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

medio raro ?¡¡?¡?¡?¡


----------



## JBE (Mar 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira, si es real...........
> mas alla de la duda de la marca que queda en el piso en cada caso.
> 
> mas alla de si sobrevivio.
> ...



Coincido en que ''alguien'' no lo queria vivito y cotoliando (como dicen algunos).
Si claro siempre en la web se van a encontrar cosas que no son pero...

Por mi parte yo digo que es medio bastante raro que le caiga a un tipo 2 rayos, UNO ATRAZ DE OTRO. Es increiblemente preciso...

Segun calculos, hay más chances de que te caiga un rayo, que a ganarle al Quini6.
Este tipo le debe haber ganado 

Suerte!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira, si es real...........
> mas alla de la duda de la marca que queda en el piso en cada caso..



eso me llamo la atencio como que es agua no estoy seguro, la calidad del video es de una camara de seguridad (tengo mis dudas) ademas busca en internet Generador marx e visto rayos artificiales mas potente que ese



fernandob dijo:


> lo que tiene pinta es que alguien , alla arriba no queria que ese tipo siga caminando ....eso es lo que me hizo pensar, no cayo rayo en otro lado, ni en el auto, ni en nada.
> se vuelve a parar y zas , como diciendo "morite de una vez carajo "



Te juro que tambien fue lo primero que se me vino a la mente algo como cuando le das un chancletazo a un insecto y mantenes la ojota en alto y esperas diciendo dale animate mirda y da un pataleo y zappppp  otro chancletazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2012)

Fake, mínimo se le atomiza la sangre...


----------



## chclau (Mar 18, 2012)

A la pregunta, de qué me parece?

Me parece un verso atómico... No me lo creo para nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Para mi es re re re Fake , de todas maneras aquí tenemos un morador al que le cayeron dos meteoritos  , para mi que la familia lo reclama y él no se da por aludido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para mi es re re re Fake , de todas maneras aquí tenemos un morador al que le cayeron dos meteoritos  , para mi que la familia lo reclama y él no se da por aludido



morador  = señor que vive en un lugar 
aludido   = señor victima de un alud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/caza-fantasmas-demas-14320/#post87416


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

pero es de lo mas normal ,para el amo de Akinator


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

No coment out topic...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2012)

Es un FAKE grande como una casa. No puede ser eso. Siempre va a haber alguien que se lo crea...
Yo calculo que si le hubiese caído un solo rayo, a 10 metros del tipo lo mata, sin tocarlo lo mata por el tremendo estruendo y la presión de la onda expansiva... 

No se si alguna vez han experimentado con pirotecnia, pero les puedo asegurar que si tiran un PETARDO de los poderosos a unos metros de ustedes se siente en las gambas la onda expansiva, y es tan solo unos gramos de pólvora negra, berreta... Así que, imagínense un rayo cayendo al lado de ustedes...

Saludos.


----------



## JBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Es un FAKE grande como una casa. No puede ser eso. Siempre va a haber alguien que se lo crea...
> Yo calculo que si le hubiese caído un solo rayo, a 10 metros del tipo lo mata, sin tocarlo lo mata por el tremendo estruendo y la presión de la onda expansiva...
> 
> No se si alguna vez han experimentado con pirotecnia, pero les puedo asegurar que si tiran un PETARDO de los poderosos a unos metros de ustedes se siente en las gambas la onda expansiva, y es tan solo unos gramos de pólvora negra, berreta... Así que, imagínense un rayo cayendo al lado de ustedes...
> ...



Creo que sería lo más lógico, ya que un rayo te volaria los cesos! 
Es muy poco probabke que le caigan dos rayos AL MISMO TIPO!!!


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 20, 2012)

¿como asi le alcanzan 2 rayos y este vivo? ¿estara trucado el video?, es impresionante el video cuantas mas veces lo veo mas increibe me parace.   Un saludo Matrix01


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 20, 2012)

Un rayo no puede caer más de 1 vez en el mismo lugar, tampoco puede caer en otro lugar, es el mismo rayo!!! 

Ahora en serio, los rayos pueden caer muchisimas veces en el mismo lugar, si se dan las condiciones climáticas de descarga atmosférica y el pararrayo (en este caso el pobre tipo) está en el lugar indicado...es posible.


Ahora, quue sobreviva requiere muchisimas mas casualidades...que el rayo se descargue en su totalidad de intensidad sin quemar los nervios del tipo es mucha suerte


----------



## Tavo (Mar 20, 2012)

Para mi, definitivamente es imposible... este video está totalmente trucado (faked)... Como dije más arriba.. no era necesario que le caiga justo encima de él, con que le caiga un "rayito" a unos metros se cae muerto, así de simple...

Ni se imaginan la potencia que tiene un rayo... quizá en algún futuro el hombre invente una super batería para almacenar la energía de un rayo...  

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2012)

pensa que No es necesario almacenarlo en baterias.
una vez con un ejemplo de otro rubro me di cuenta.

podes APLICARLO, si necsitas hacer un proceso en el cual requeris una altisima cantida d de energia y de forma brusca, pues eso:
el dia de tormenta trabaja la fabrica.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2012)

Además de lo improbable que un rayo caiga le caiga dos veces en un lugar con elementos mas atractivos para el rayo como los postes de luz, las líneas y los árboles "sin humo ni olor", avanzando el video cuadro por cuadro se vé a la legua que es un fake.
Es un sólo cuadro que editaron agregando el rayo y levantando el brillo, sin tomarse el trabajo de "desaparecer" la sombra de los autos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 20, 2012)

Para mi es real...y tengo motivos para decirlo, pero la explicación es tan larga que no tengo ganas.

Conozco casos de gente que recibió una descarga atmosférica y no murió.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 20, 2012)

Amigos, el video obviamente, esta editado con efectos. Si observan en avance de cuadro a cuadro pueden ver que en el instante que aparece la "descarga" todas las sombras que crean los objetos tanto los vehiculos y la supuesta victima estan orientadas en un mismo sentido. Y eso que quiere decir?, pues el foco de luz se encuentra a ntras. espaldas. Pero hay que reconocer que esta muy bien hecho!.-


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2012)

yo no se, solo pongo lo que veo :

1 -- por que corria agarrandose la cabeza ?? 
2 -- la mancha instantanea abajo de que es ??
una cosa que me da un poco de intriga es que las camaras de vigilancia suelen ser de cuadro por cuadro, o sea baja calidad, en este caso se ve un contador de centesimas de segundo corriendo, algo diria que necesario para tener al suerte de poder capturar en un cuiadro al rayo las 2 veces , no olvidemos que un rayo es un evento rapido .

adjunto imagenes de los momentos "justos"


comentario sarcastico:

no sera que se venia agarrando la cabeza por que ya de mas atras el creador lo venia cagando a rayos ??? anda a saber cuantos le cayeron antes de ser filmado ?? 
seria un ateo ?? que dijo una blasafemia ??


----------



## JBE (Mar 20, 2012)

Jajaja, muy bueno fernandob. Ami me parece que ese es un borracho, que se estaba callendo, y justo antes de caerse le ponen el efecto del rayo. Esa es mi opinion.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 21, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Además de lo improbable que un rayo caiga le caiga dos veces en un lugar con elementos mas atractivos para el rayo como los postes de luz, las líneas y los árboles "sin humo ni olor", avanzando el video cuadro por cuadro se vé a la legua que es un fake.
> Es un sólo cuadro que editaron agregando el rayo y levantando el brillo, sin tomarse el trabajo de "desaparecer" la sombra de los autos.


Faltaba alguien "de confianza" que venga a opinar.  

Totalmente de acuerdo con Eduardo. Lo mismo pienso. 


fernandob dijo:


> comentario sarcastico:
> 
> no sera que se venia agarrando la cabeza por que ya de mas atras el creador lo venia cagando a rayos ??? anda a saber cuantos le cayeron antes de ser filmado ??
> *seria un ateo ?? que dijo una blasafemia ??*


 jajajajaja!!!... que pavada.. Ni que dios fuese tan malo che..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 22, 2012)

Yo quisiera saber a cuantos de ustedes les cayó un rayo tan cerca como para opinar cuanto debería iluminar su al rededor..

Una noche de tormenta cayo un rayo a 3 metros de mi, ya que vivo en una zona donde hay campo y estructuras metálicas muy altas...ya voy a subir una foto...

Además creo que es muy poco probable que se pueda trucar una camara de vigilancia!!!


----------



## chclau (Mar 22, 2012)

A mí me cayó uno a 10m, en un cedro que teníamos en el jardín, era un cedro azul antiquísimo que todo el barrio lo conocía. El rayo lo partió en dos y a los pocos años se murió. Me acuerdo bastante bien de cómo quedo iluminada mi pieza con el rayo.

Ahora, un rayo nunca es como un flash, dura bastante más y tiene como oscilaciones en la intensidad de la luz. No sé como explicarlo bien, pero basta mirar películas de rayos reales para notar la diferencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

como que viene y se va no? es decir es como si cambiara la intensidad dos o tres veces


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con Chclau, es así, los rayos hacen ese efecto. No es un solo flash, es medio difícil de explicarlo, el tiempo que dura un rayo es bastante más largo, depende también la humedad ambiente supongo, que en parte ayuda a la conducción de la electricidad...

La potencia que tiene un rayo es mucha. Yo he visto caer rayos a poco menos de 10 metros, pero sobre una línea de electricidad. Es que en casa tenemos trifásica, pasan los cables por arriba del techo, y un día de tormenta recuerdo bien que cayó un rayo, obviamente en el neutro, fue increíble el efecto que hizo, un ruido rarísimo y el cable no se cortó de milagro, supongo que ese fue un "rayito"... Los rayos de verdad que caen en el campo... esos sí son de verdad... cuando no hay NADA cerca y pega directamente en la tierra.. es como una bomba, puede partir una vaca al medio tranquilamente...

Por eso me parece que ese video es un fake total, no puede ser que dos rayos caigan sucesivamente, y sobre el mismo tipo!!! 

Yo no lo creo. Es relativamente simple "trucar" un video, hoy en día hay software muy complejo para hacerlo, y editar cuadro por cuadro... 

Saludos.


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

> puede partir una vaca al medio tranquilamente...
Por poder puede,pero tambien hay rayos de poca potencia,yo me se de una vaca a la que le cayo un rayo y solo se desmayo unos minutos.


>Yo no lo creo. Es relativamente simple "trucar" un video, 
No debe ser tan facil ,ni siquiera han corregido las sombras.Bueno,igual es por pereza.
>ese es un borracho, que se estaba callendo, y justo antes de caerse le ponen el efecto del rayo. 
Yo creo que el mismo edito el video para explicarle a su mujer por que habia vuelto tan tarde a casa.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2012)

Octavio (casualidad, tenemos el mismo nombre), te sugiero que uses el código adecuado para CITAR un comentario de otra persona... porque así como lo has puesto se presta a confusión. Es simple, señalas el texto y apretas el botón de QUOTE...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos.


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Octavio (casualidad, tenemos el mismo nombre),.


Afortunadamente nacimos cuando estaban de moda las pelis de romanos y no los culebrones
Ahh el boton de quote, ,vale ya se para que sirve un boton,luego me pongo a estudiar los otros.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 22, 2012)

es montaje se dice que no caen dos rayos en el mismo lugar es por que si la nuve se descarga se demora mucho mas tiempo en volvera cargar para un siguiente fogonazo


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Obvio que es fake, no digo que no pueda pasar, hay gente que sobrevivio a la caida de rayos, pero el video en cuestion es mentira.

Aqui les dejo un video de rayos en camara lenta...






Saludos.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 22, 2012)

claro que si han sobrevivido aunque no se si le caiga directamente, no se si recuerdan que en colombia hubo un acontesominento en un entrenamiento del deportivo Cali que murieron dos jugadoren Carepa Gaviria y Jovany Cordoba y los demas sobrevivieron a la descarga y no cayo directamente sobre los jugadores


----------



## MerLiNz (Mar 22, 2012)

Es fake, no os habeis fijado que cae el rayo y la sombra del tio sigue en el mismo lugar?? Vamos que con lo que alumbra un rayo la sombra desapareceria, ademas con el calor que desprende el tio se achicharraria, y la camara dudo mucho que no le afecte un rayo de tan cerca...


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 22, 2012)

ummm buen detalle ese de la sombra


----------



## MerLiNz (Mar 22, 2012)

Si, ademas en el segundo rayo cae al lado de los arboles y estos ni se mueven, los rayos generan una masa enorme de aire caliente, eso haria que se movieran por lo menos... Ademas los rayos no son tan rapidos, es decir se mantienen durante un rato no es como en el video que parece un flash de 2ms
Todo esto lo digo xq soy de la sierra y he visto muchas tormentas y rayos cercanos


----------

